# Gracie Black Smoke Persian 4 years old and her Daughter



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*HOME FOUND!*

Gracie Black Smoke Persian 4 years old and her Daughter Sophia Blue smoke persian 'cross' 2 years old. These beautiful girls are Neutered/vaccinated/micrhochipped and are looking for a home together they are inseparable so must stay together.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how beautiful ! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------

